# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " جنتل مان " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## غسان

_جنتل مان .._ 

_بدون مقدمات .._

_مشرفنا القدير  ...وعضونا المتميز .. جنتل مان_ 

_ضيفنا الجديد على كرسي الاعتراف .._

_ اهلا وسهلا فيك محمد نور الكرسي .._

_ بنتمنالك رحله سعيده .._

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

الف الف الف مبرووووك
وارتاح بالعقدة
وجهزلي حالك
راجعيتلــــك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الف مبروك :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_جنتل مان .. 

بدون مقدمات .. 
مشرفنا القدير ...وعضونا المتميز .. جنتل مان  
ضيفنا الجديد على كرسي الاعتراف .. 
اهلا وسهلا فيك محمد نور الكرسي .. 
بنتمنالك رحله سعيده ..  

_


 شكرا الك غسان 
ان شاء الله تكون اسئلتكم سهلة  :SnipeR (30): 

على بركة الله 
اعلن بداية الرحلة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_الف الف الف مبرووووك_ 
_وارتاح بالعقدة_
_وجهزلي حالك_
_راجعيتلــــك_ 


الله يبارك فيكي 
برتاح اذا كانت الاسئلة سهلة 
عشان بدي علامة كاملة 

اهلا وسهلا بأي وقت
الموضوع موضوعك 
وقت ما بدك تعالي 





اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdallah Qasaimeh  
_الف مبروك_

 الله يبارك فيك  :SnipeR (62): 





اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
__


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

جنتل مان شو رأيك بالحب وشو معنى الحب بالنسبة الك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مبررووووك محمد :Icon31: 

راجعلك يا مدريدي :SnipeR (30):

----------


## غسان

_بداية اعطينا الc.v_ 

_هويتك الشخصيه جنتل ..؟؟؟_

----------


## شمعة امل

مسا النور جنتل
مبروك عليك كرسي الاعتراف مرة ثانية 
وهاي اسئلتي 
 :Icon31:  
*من أنت ؟ و ما الذي تفعله هنا ؟*



**لو ظهر في داركم بئر نفط ... هل ستخبر الدولة أم لا؟*

**لو قدر لك أن تدخل السجن فما هي القضية التي تتمنى ان تدخل بها إليه ؟* 
**أنت مكلف بحذف حرفين من حروف اللغة العربية .. أيهما ستختار ولماذا ؟* 
**في يدك قنبلة يدوية وفي الأخرى وردة حمراء .. أين ستضع القنبلة وأين ستضع الوردة؟* 
**يقال أن الكتابة محاولة للطيران بطائرة ورقية .. مجرد أحلام في الهواء .. ما رأيك أنت ؟* 
**بجملة واحدة فقط أكتب تعريفاً لكل كلمة من الكلمات التالية:* 
*الوطن :* 
*الأم :* 
*الليل :* 
*الحب :* 
*الصمت :* 
*أمريكا :* 
*المرأة :* 
*الإنترنت :* 
*البوابة :* 
*الماسنجر :* 
**على افتراض أن كائناً أتى من المريخ ووجد أمامه صحيفة ، برأيك كيف سيعرف أنها صحيفة عربية؟* 
**كيف تتخيل العالم دون هذه الأشياء ( الشاي، الكمبيوتر ،، أمريكا ، يوم الجمعة) ؟!!* 
**اختر منصباً واتخذ قرارا ! ؟* 
**عاد المتنبي وقصدك لتبحث له عن عمل ، ماذا ستقترح عليه ؟* 
**يقولون أن أنظمتنا العربية متسلطة على شعوبها .. لكي تنشأ جيلاً صبوراً أمام المحن !*
*ما تقول أنت ؟* 
**لو كنت مرشدا سياحيا فى صحراء الربع الخالي من ستصطحب معك وتضيعه هناك، ولماذا ؟* 
**أختر خمسة أعضاء من المنتدى وامنحهم ألقاباً ؟* 


**ما هو لون النسيان؟*

----------


## anoucha

مرحببببا ابو الجنتلة كيفك 
لما كنت صغير كنت تخاف تنام لحالك ولا لا؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا اهلا وسهلا بأنوشه 
تمام الحمد لله 

لا مش كثير
بس لما اكون لحالي بالبيت كنت خاف بالليل وما اعرف انام غير لما يروحي اهلي

----------


## anoucha

> يا اهلا وسهلا بأنوشه 
> تمام الحمد لله 
> 
> لا مش كثير
> بس لما اكون لحالي بالبيت كنت خاف بالليل وما اعرف انام غير لما يروحي اهلي


اممممم مش كتير هلا شو اكتر شي بتكرهو بابوك

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_اممممم مش كتير هلا شو اكتر شي بتكرهو بابوك_

شو هالسؤال  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_اممممم مش كتير هلا شو اكتر شي بتكرهو بابوك_


ابوي رائع جدا 
بس لانه معو سكري بعصب بسرعه 
وهاي الشغله الي بتضايقني بس

بس هو روعه
ولا في واحد زيه بالكرة الارضية كلها 
الله يخليلي اياه ويشفيه

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
اممممم مش كتير هلا شو اكتر شي بتكرهو بابوك

شو هالسؤال 
_


 :Bl (35):  :Bl (35): 
بدها طخ  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
اممممم مش كتير هلا شو اكتر شي بتكرهو بابوك

شو هالسؤال 




بدها طخ 
_

اكيييييييييييييييييييييييد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
> _اممممم مش كتير هلا شو اكتر شي بتكرهو بابوك_
> 
> شو هالسؤال


يا داخل بين البصلة وقشرتها ما ينوبك الا ريحتهااااااا :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## anoucha

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
> _اممممم مش كتير هلا شو اكتر شي بتكرهو بابوك_
> 
> 
> ابوي رائع جدا 
> بس لانه معو سكري بعصب بسرعه 
> وهاي الشغله الي بتضايقني بس
> 
> ...


طيب مين بتحب اكتر خوالك واعمامك

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_يا داخل بين البصلة وقشرتها ما ينوبك الا ريحتهااااااا_

اوووووووووووه شو هالكلام  :SnipeR (83): 


 :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## anoucha

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
> _يا داخل بين البصلة وقشرتها ما ينوبك الا ريحتهااااااا_
> 
> اوووووووووووه شو هالكلام


شو بك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

واخيرا فضيت الك تعال جاي  :SnipeR (30): 
شو اكثر موقف خوفك مني ؟
هل انا عصبية ؟
انت كنت معي بالمبادرة شو اكثر موقف حسيت حالك بتكرهني ؟

----------


## شمعة امل

مسا النور جنتل

_بمن يشبهونك ؟
لقب تحب يناديك به الجميع؟

لو ذهبت الى القمر من تصطحب معك؟
شخصيةتعجبك تود اللقاء بها؟
ماهى أهم صفة فى الحبيب والصديق؟
شخص يجبرك على الابتسامة؟
شخصية تنفر منها؟
شخصية تجذبك بمظهرها؟
لمن تبوح باسرارك ؟
ماذا تعلمت من الحياة؟
شخص تتمنى التقرب منه؟
تاريخ أويوم له ذكرى عزيزة على قلبك؟
ثلاث بطاقات عتاب لمن توجهها؟
رسالة الى شخص تدين له بالفضل ؟
عضو يستحق لقب " صديق الجميع " ؟_

وشكرا   :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_واخيرا فضيت الك تعال جاي 

شو بتفكريني بدي فل
لا موجود
اهلا وسهلا 
وين هالغيبة 


شو اكثر موقف خوفك مني ؟

مين حكالك اني خفت منك 
هو اصلا انا بجوز بتعرفيني انه انا ما بخاف 

هل انا عصبية ؟

بتحاولي تكون رايقة 


انت كنت معي بالمبادرة شو اكثر موقف حسيت حالك بتكرهني ؟

انا من النوعية ما بكرها حدا حتى لو زعلني
قلبي ابيض وما وبكره حدا 

_


 اهلا وسهلا بأميرة قوس النصر

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_مسا النور جنتل

بمن يشبهونك ؟

يشبهونني بممثل سوري بس ناسي اسمه 

لقب تحب يناديك به الجميع؟
ابوحماد 
هذا االاسم بنادوني فيه الجميع وحلو 
لو ذهبت الى القمر من تصطحب معك؟

الي بحب يروح اهلا وسهلا فيه
ما بمانع 
اي واحد 
شخصيةتعجبك تود اللقاء بها؟

بالمنتدى في بنت نفسي اتعرف عليها لانها غامضة 


ماهى أهم صفة فى الحبيب والصديق؟

الصدق

شخص يجبرك على الابتسامة؟

امي 
شخصية تنفر منها؟

النكد والي ما عنده تفاءل 

شخصية تجذبك بمظهرها؟

الشخص الرائع الهادي اللطيف

لمن تبوح باسرارك ؟ 

ابن عمتي لانه صديقي
ماذا تعلمت من الحياة؟

ما في اشي بستاهل انك تزعل منه
حب الحياة الحياة بتحبك وتبسطك 

شخص تتمنى التقرب منه؟

ما في حدا معين 
تاريخ أويوم له ذكرى عزيزة على قلبك؟

تاريخ ميلادي 

ثلاث بطاقات عتاب لمن توجهها؟

ما عندي غير وحده
لبنت كنت احبها

رسالة الى شخص تدين له بالفضل ؟

امي الحبيبة الي كانت مثل الشمعه
بتحرق بحالها عشان تنير دربي
عضو يستحق لقب " صديق الجميع " ؟

عباده شطناوي

وشكرا 
_


 العفو
اهلا وسهلا ميرفا

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana   
_وبعدين ليش بدك تجازي الي حكا الي ما هيه ورده الكليه ما بنخليك تاذيها او تطخها_
_انا بحبها كتير هاي البنت_  
_وشكرا عردودك الصريحه_ 


تسلملي .. شكرا حبيبتي  :Smile:  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man   
_يلا_ 
_لقب حلو وجميل_ 
_المهم انك انبسطي_
_لانه هي بتعرف شو صار_
_واليوم جد رحت ما طخها_
_بعدين اكتشفت انها جبانة_ 
_الله يوفقكو مع بعض_ 
_العفو هذا واجبنا_  
_شكرا كيانا_ 


لاو الله مسيو جنتل ما بعرف شو الي صار !!!خبرني لشوف !!!
وبعدين شو هاي جبانه ؟!!!!
لما ما أخليك توصل للي بدك إياه ... هاي اسمها شطاره مو جبن ... صحح معلوماتك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man   
يلا 
لقب حلو وجميل 
المهم انك انبسطي
لانه هي بتعرف شو صار
واليوم جد رحت ما طخها
بعدين اكتشفت انها جبانة 
الله يوفقكو مع بعض 
العفو هذا واجبنا  
شكرا كيانا 


لاو الله مسيو جنتل ما بعرف شو الي صار !!!خبرني لشوف !!!
وبعدين شو هاي جبانه ؟!!!!
لما ما أخليك توصل للي بدك إياه ... هاي اسمها شطاره مو جبن ... صحح معلوماتك_ 


 جبانة لانك رحتي عشان تعملي شغله 
بعدين خفتي وغيريت رايك 
ههههههههههه
لما تحكي انه رايحه بعدين لما تقفي عندها وترجعي هاي خوف
مش شطارة يا ورده جورية

----------


## Matrix_ps

يا زلمة الكرسي منور بقعدتكــ عليه ...

أتمنالكـــ قعدة منيحة ... واعترافات كبيرة ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> يا زلمة الكرسي منور بقعدتكــ عليه ...
> 
> أتمنالكـــ قعدة منيحة ... واعترافات كبيرة ..


 :SnipeR (30): مين الاخ

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Matrix_ps  
_يا زلمة الكرسي منور بقعدتكــ عليه ...

أتمنالكـــ قعدة منيحة ... واعترافات كبيرة ..
_


 منور بدخولك للموضوع 
شكرا الك
بس ما تعرفنا عليك 

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_مين الاخ_


 :Bl (35):  :Bl (35): 
ما بعرف

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

مساء الخير
شو بعدك مرتاح عالكرسي ...
 :Db465236ff: 
رجعتلك بكم سؤال
ورح بلش  

* أهم انتقاد توجهه لكل من :
"مها , محمد العزام , zhrt_alm6r , أحمد الزعبي 
جورية , ربيع , غسان , سوسن , ميرفا ,لجنتل مان (لنفسك)" .  

* ما رأيك في الامل الموعود ؟ 

*ما هي الميزة التي تمتلكها ولا يعرفها عنك معظم الناس ؟ 

* قال أحد الفلاسفة...
السعادة ليست في الواقع والحقيقة 
ولكنها في خيالنا 
فإذا نزعنا من مسراتنا أحلامنا لم ندع شيئا ً منها...
فهل السعادة وهم ٌ نبحث عنه...؟

----------


## غسان

_جنتل سؤال الانتقاد لازم تجاوبه_

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_مساء الخير
مسا الفل والياسمين

شو بعدك مرتاح عالكرسي ...

زهقت قاعد لحالي
ما حدا بدخل عندي
رجعتلك بكم سؤال
ورح بلش 
تفضلي 
 
* أهم انتقاد توجهه لكل من :
ما بعرف انتقد حدا 
"مها: بس ما حدا يعجبها بالمنتدى ما بتعبره
 محمد العزام : مواضيعك كثيرة 
 zhrt_alm6r :لما بدها ترد على اي موضوع بتكتب اسعدني مروركم بعتبرو رد ناقص 
 أحمد الزعبي : ما عليه شي 
جورية : ليش ما بتدخلي المنتدى غير بالمناسبات 
 ربيع : ما بدخل المنتدى كثير 
 غسان : ما برد غير على الرد الي بعجبو 
 سوسن : شايفه حالها 
 ميرفا: ردودها على المواضيع مش ولا بد 
لجنتل مان (لنفسك)" : صريح وصراحتي بتعملي مشاكل مثل هالمشكله هاي  

* ما رأيك في الامل الموعود ؟
من عنده امل سوف يأتيه مهما طال
 
*ما هي الميزة التي تمتلكها ولا يعرفها عنك معظم الناس ؟
زعلي  

* قال أحد الفلاسفة...
السعادة ليست في الواقع والحقيقة 
ولكنها في خيالنا 
فإذا نزعنا من مسراتنا أحلامنا لم ندع شيئا ً منها...
فهل السعادة وهم ٌ نبحث عنه...؟
السعادة هي التي تجعلني اعيش 
احب الحياة لاني سعيد 
السعادة شي جميل فقده الكثير بسبب عدم رغبتهم فيه 
واهم شي بالسعادة ما تنتقد كل شي حولك 

شكرا زهرة على الاسئلة 
الله يعيني على زعل الاعضاء مني على الانتقادات 
_

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_جنتل سؤال الانتقاد لازم تجاوبه_ 


 جاوبته 
والي بدو يحكي علي الله يسامحه
اذني راح تزن كثير بعرف
على قد ما راح يستغيبوني  :Bl (35):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

zhrt_alm6r :لما بدها ترد على اي موضوع بتكتب اسعدني مروركم بعتبرو رد ناقص 


لا بس  :Eh S(2):  انا بجد بكون سعيدة بمرور الاعضاء
وفيه اعضاء بحب كتير يشوفو مواضيعي
واشوف آرائهم
وهم عارفين حالهم

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_zhrt_alm6r :لما بدها ترد على اي موضوع بتكتب اسعدني مروركم بعتبرو رد ناقص 


لا بس  انا بجد بكون سعيدة بمرور الاعضاء
وفيه اعضاء بحب كتير يشوفو مواضيعي
واشوف آرائهم
وهم عارفين حالهم
_


 هاي اول وحده صارت تراجعني بالانتقاد 
مش حكيت راح اعضاء كثير راح تزعل مني  :Eh S(2): 
اكيد سعيدة
بس انا قصدي انه بعض المواضيع لازم يكون فيها نقاش 
ومواضيعك كثير حلوة
ودائما متابع الهن
يعني هاي اول الاعضاء
الله يسترنا  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

آهـــــا

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_آهـــــا_


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## HaBo0oSh

مرحبا

انا جديده هون
ازا اسألتي بدايئ بلا منها اوك



بتحب تفطر الصبح؟ وشو نوع فطورك؟ 

بتحب تتغدى؟ وشو نوع غداك؟

بتحب تتعشى؟ وشو نوع عشاك؟

بتحب السهر؟ ولأي ساعة بتسهر يا ترى؟

انت مدخن أم لا؟ وشو نوع دخانك وكم سيجارة باليوم بتدخن؟ 

ويا ترى بتحب التدخين، ولو كنت مدخن نفسك تتركو والا لأ؟

احكيلنا موجز بسيط عن حياتك الجامعية بمدى سطرين:

حكمة بتأمن فيها؟

بتحب تقرأ كتب ولمين واعطينا اسم كتاب بتحبو وموجز بسيط عنو؟

بتحب الشعر ،، ولو بتحبو لمين بتحب تقرأ أشعار؟

شو رأيك بنزار قباني وأشعاره؟ احكيلنا اكتر شعر بتحب الو في حالة اعجابك بشعره؟

نصيحة منك بتحب تحكيها لحد معين سواء شاب أو فتاة؟

شو بتعنيلك الأم؟

شو بيعنيلك الأب؟

شو بتعنيلك الصداقة ،، بمفهومها الحقيقي؟

الظلم شو رأيك فيه؟

لو حد أساء لك في يوم من الأيام بتفكر تنتقم منو؟

اكتر المواضيع الي بتحب تقرأها؟

----------


## anoucha

هاااااي جنتل كيفك قلي
عندك اصحاب كتير؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة HaBo0oSh  
_مرحبا_

_مرحبتين_


_انا جديده هون_

_اهلا وسهلا_ 

_ازا اسألتي بدايئ بلا منها اوك_

_ابدا ما بتضايق_ 




_بتحب تفطر الصبح؟ وشو نوع فطورك؟_ 

_شي اكيد بحب الفطور,  بحب افطر صحن لبنة مع بيض مع كاسة حليب_

_بتحب تتغدى؟ وشو نوع غداك؟_

_مش ضروري الغدا بالنسبة الي_ 
_بس اذا بدي اتغدى بحب الاكل الي فيه رز_

_بتحب تتعشى؟ وشو نوع عشاك؟_

_العشا وجبة ضرورية عندي_ 
_صحن لبن مع زيت وملح_ 

_بتحب السهر؟ ولأي ساعة بتسهر يا ترى؟_

_لا ما بحبو_ 
_بس الظروف خلتني اسهر بالفصل هذا_ 


_انت مدخن أم لا؟ وشو نوع دخانك وكم سيجارة باليوم بتدخن؟_ 

_ابدا ما بدخن_

_ويا ترى بتحب التدخين، ولو كنت مدخن نفسك تتركو والا لأ؟_

_لا ما بحبو_ 
_لو لا سمح الله كنت مدخن بحاول اتركه اذا قدرت_

_احكيلنا موجز بسيط عن حياتك الجامعية بمدى سطرين:_

_حياتي الجامعية كانت اول فصل خايف منها لانه ما كنت اعرف حدا هناك_ 
_بس مع مرور الزمن صارت احلى_ 
_وكل ما لها ما بتحلى اكثر_
_لانه صار عندي اصحاب رائعين هناك وبعرف ناس كثير_ 
_اول فصل ما كنت شاطر بسبب الخوف بس بعدين صرت احسن وضعي عشان ارفع معدلي_
_بصراحه_ 
_بحب الكلية كثيييييييييييييييير_ 
_بالرغم من وجود الصعوبات_ 
_بس ما بفكر ولا بهتم فيها_ 

_حكمة بتأمن فيها؟_

_اضحك للدنيا بتضحكلك_ 
_( طنش تعش تنتعش )_

_بتحب تقرأ كتب ولمين واعطينا اسم كتاب بتحبو وموجز بسيط عنو؟_

_ما بحب المطالعة_

_بتحب الشعر ،، ولو بتحبو لمين بتحب تقرأ أشعار؟_

_مو كثير_ 
_بس بحب اسمع لحامد زيد_


_شو رأيك بنزار قباني وأشعاره؟ احكيلنا اكتر شعر بتحب الو في حالة اعجابك بشعره؟_

_ما بسمعلو غير بأغاني كاظم الساهر_ 

_نصيحة منك بتحب تحكيها لحد معين سواء شاب أو فتاة؟_

_بحب احكي ما في يستاهل انك تعصب وتزعل على اي واحد وحاول خلي عندك روح رياضية_ 

_شو بتعنيلك الأم؟_

_شمعه تحرق نفسها لتنير درب ابنها_

_شو بيعنيلك الأب؟_

_رمز القوة والعطاء_ 

_شو بتعنيلك الصداقة ،، بمفهومها الحقيقي؟_

_الصداقة احلى شي بالحياة_ 
_لولا الصداقة ما حدا بحب الحياة_ 
_الصداقة ان تكون صادق مع صديقك وان تكونوا ايد وحده_

_الظلم شو رأيك فيه؟_

_اجينا على الوجع_ 

_الظلم من اكثر الاشياء التي اكرهها_
_طخني ولا تظلمني_ 
_لانه الظلم ربنا ما بحبو_ 
_كيف احنا بدنا نقبلو على حالنا_
_ما بحب اظلم ولا اظلم_ 

_لو حد أساء لك في يوم من الأيام بتفكر تنتقم منو؟_

_ما بحب الانتقام_ 
_وما بحب احقد على اي واحد_

_اكتر المواضيع الي بتحب تقرأها؟_

_ المواضيع التي بها تشويق واثارة وتكون خفيفة دم_ 





_شكرا الك هبة على الاسئلة الحلوة والرائعه منك_

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_هاااااي جنتل كيفك قلي
عندك اصحاب كتير؟
_


 هلا انوشه 

اه عندي كثير 

بس مش تحسديني  :SnipeR (30):  :Icon31:

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
كيفك محمد مبروك الكرسي ....... منور ...... 
هلا محمد 
الله يبارك فيك 
عقبالك 
منور بوجودك وحضورك عنا  


بحب اسئلك كم سؤال  
تفضل 
واستعنت بالله  

السؤال الاول 
شو بتعنيلك الحياة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الحياة جنة للي بفهمها صح
الحياة حلوة بس نفهمها
بتمر علينا ايام عصيبة بس لانه الحياة احيانا بتغدر 
بس هي حلوة على العموم  


السؤال الثاني  
اغلى الناس على قلبك ؟؟؟؟؟ 
امي وابوي  

السؤال الثالث 
كيف بتمضي وقتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ايام الجامعه بقضيها بالجامعه بتمشى مع صاحبي 
وايام العطل بشغل البيت والكمبيوتر  

السؤال الرابع  
شخصيه أثرت فيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
شخص كان معي منيح 
بس ما بعرف شو غيره 
ما بدي اذكر اسمه  

السؤال الخامس  
كلمه للمنتدى الغالي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
منتدى رائع جدا 
لانه ضم اشخاص رائعين امثالك وامثال جميع الاعضاء 


شكرا  
العفو 

_


 شكرا محمد على اجابتك على اسئلتي 

كفيت ووفيت 

المنتدى منور دايما بوجودك وطلتك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

جنتل مان..

* في علاقاتك الاجتماعيه ومع كلا الجنسين, هل يتعمد جنتل مان صنع الحواجز ام يجعل طبيعة العلاقه تسير كما تشاء وتأخذ اطارها الخارجي بعد فتره من الزمن وعلى هذا الاساس تحدد طبيعتها؟

    * هل يعتقد جنتل مان بأن نظرة المجمتع ورأيهم بشخصيته لها طابع وتأثير في شخصيته؟

   * لا يوجد انسان كامل, ولكل شخص عيوبه...كيف يستقبل ابو حماد الانتقادات ؟

   * بعد استقبالك الانتقادات, هل تفكر بتغيير شي معين؟ ام تلاحظ التغيير بسبب انك تنساق   وراء الانتقاد؟ 

   * علاقاتك الاجتماعيه داخل الجامعه و خارجها...هل هناك اوجه اختلاف بينها؟

   * صراحتك بتسبب الك مشاكل, والمشكله معرفتك سبب المشاكل ! بتتوقع ابو حماد قادر على ضبط نفسه والتحكم لتقليل الصراحه ومنها طرديا المشاكل؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_ 



شكرا محمد على اجابتك على اسئلتي  
كفيت ووفيت  
المنتدى منور دايما بوجودك وطلتك_


 العفو 
الحمد لله
شكرا الك محمد

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_جنتل مان..
نعم عمار

* في علاقاتك الاجتماعيه ومع كلا الجنسين, هل يتعمد جنتل مان صنع الحواجز ام يجعل طبيعة العلاقه تسير كما تشاء وتأخذ اطارها الخارجي بعد فتره من الزمن وعلى هذا الاساس تحدد طبيعتها؟

جميع علاقاتي تترك للزمن
احاول ان اكشف شخصية وتفكير الذي امامي حتى لا اخطئ معه
ومن ثم مع مرور الزمن تكشف لي شخصيته لي 
واحاول ان اتماشى معها 
اذا لم استطع تنتهي علاقتي به 
* هل يعتقد جنتل مان بأن نظرة المجمتع ورأيهم بشخصيته لها طابع وتأثير في شخصيته؟

انا لي شخصيتي الخاصة 
ولكن نظرة المجتمع تؤثر احيانا فيني اذا عرفت انها صح وانا كنت على غلط  
* لا يوجد انسان كامل, ولكل شخص عيوبه...كيف يستقبل ابو حماد الانتقادات ؟

بستقبلها بروح رياضية 
بس بيني وبين الشخص الي بنتقدني مش امام الناس  
* بعد استقبالك الانتقادات, هل تفكر بتغيير شي معين؟ ام تلاحظ التغيير بسبب انك تنساق وراء الانتقاد؟ 

اعمل على التغيير اذا اقتنعت انه صح
 
* علاقاتك الاجتماعيه داخل الجامعه و خارجها...هل هناك اوجه اختلاف بينها؟

لا
الي وجه واحد 
 
* صراحتك بتسبب الك مشاكل, والمشكله معرفتك سبب المشاكل ! بتتوقع ابو حماد قادر على ضبط نفسه والتحكم لتقليل الصراحه ومنها طرديا المشاكل؟

لا 
احيانا لا اسيتطي عالسيطرة على صراحتي
لدرجة انها تعملي مشاكل كبيرة


اهلا وسهلا عمار 
 

_

----------


## غسان

_جنتل مساء الخير .._ 
_*_
_*_
_*_
_بداية احكيلي عن محمد ابوحماد .. ؟؟؟_

_جنتل مان بين الكليه والبيت والاهل والاصدقاء .. كيف يمر يومك ..؟؟_

_مبادرة اسمعونا ... هل ندمت على وجودك فيها .. وهل فعلا عملتوا شي ...؟؟_ 

_لاي درجة انت متسامح ..وما هو اكثر ما يزعجك من المجتمع ..؟؟؟_

_ايهم اجمل ..البارحة ام اليوم ام غدا .._


_الاحلام .. هل تتحقق ..؟؟ وما هي اهم احلامك ..؟؟_

_شو اكثر اغنيه بتحبها ..؟؟؟ ولمين بتسمع ؟؟_

_الحب والصداقة ..؟؟ ايهما تختار اذا كان علبك ذلك ..؟؟ولماذا ..؟؟_

_هل انت راضٍ عن نفسك ..؟؟؟_

_اخر سؤال كالعاده .. اختار 10 اعضاء واكتب بجانب كل واحد فيهم ما تريد .._

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_جنتل مساء الخير .. 

مسا النور اهلين غسان 

*
*
*
بداية احكيلي عن محمد ابوحماد .. ؟؟؟

محمد ابوحماد انسان بحب الي بحبو 
غمور جدا
بحب يغامر احيانا
بحب الحياة 
وبحب الضحك 
شخص رياضي 
اهم شي عنده كرة القدم
بترك كل شي عشان يروح يلعب فتبول
حظه مع الحب مش كثير 
رضي والدين والحمد لله
ما عندي غير اخ واحد 

بتحب احكي شي ثاني 
جنتل مان بين الكليه والبيت والاهل والاصدقاء .. كيف يمر يومك ..؟؟

بالكلية بظل اتمشى انا وابو العبد 
بالبيت ما عنده غير الكمبيوتر والتلفزيون وقت المباراة 
عند اهلي محبوب وبحب اعمل مشاكل احيانا مع امي 
بالنسبة للاصدقاء ما عندي بالرمثا كثير اصدقاء عشان هيك ما بروح عند حدا 

 
مبادرة اسمعونا ... هل ندمت على وجودك فيها .. وهل فعلا عملتوا شي ...؟؟ 

بالعكس ما ندمت لانه كنت فيها 
حاولنا نعمل 
بس للاسف كل شي نقلب على راسنا
وطلع الحق على المباردة 
وبالاخير 
مع السلامه  
لاي درجة انت متسامح ..وما هو اكثر ما يزعجك من المجتمع ..؟؟؟

لابعد الحدود
ما بحمل على حدا
حتى لو زعلني
بسامحه 
بس ما بحكي معه 
 

ايهم اجمل ..البارحة ام اليوم ام غدا ..

اليوم 
لاني اعيشه كما اريده 



الاحلام .. هل تتحقق ..؟؟ وما هي اهم احلامك ..؟؟

الاحلام ممكن تحقق حسب حجمها 
حلمي ان اصبح لاعب كرة قدم 
 
شو اكثر اغنيه بتحبها ..؟؟؟ ولمين بتسمع ؟؟

كل اغاني فضل واليسا 
ما في اغنية معينة
 
الحب والصداقة ..؟؟ ايهما تختار اذا كان علبك ذلك ..؟؟ولماذا ..؟؟

الصداقة 
لاني احب الصداقية
الحب ليس ذو اهمية
لانه بعرف بالاخير فشل
اما الصداقة شي مهم بحياتي لانه الواحد ما بعرف يعيش بدونه
 
هل انت راضٍ عن نفسك ..؟؟؟

اكيد  
اخر سؤال كالعاده .. اختار 10 اعضاء واكتب بجانب كل واحد فيهم ما تريد ..

معاذ ملحم : صديق في غاية الروعه
احمد الزعبي : انسان مؤدب وحباب
عبادة : شخصية لطيغة جدا 
مها : بنت حكياتها حلوين ( لا تصدقي )
زهرة المطر : بنت لطيفة ومواضيعها جميلة جدا 
دموع الورد : شخصية غامضة وقصتها حزينة وبتمنى من الله تصير تضحك 
غسان : شخصية رائعه لما شفتك من اول نظرة 
ميرفا : بنت اموره ورائعه 
العالي عالي : زمان ما شفناك الومنتدى بطل يصير حلو زي زمان لما كنت فيه
انوشه : دمها خفيف كثير 



شكرا غسان على طلتك الي كنت من زمان مستنيها 
_

----------


## غسان

_شكرا جنتل على الاجابات الجميله .._

----------


## The Gentle Man

العفو غسان 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## MR.X

جنتل مان .يعطيك العافية.كالعادة انا ما بحب اسئل حدا على الكرسي.بس اليوم انا رايق وجاي على بالي اسئلك اكم سؤال .        جنتل مان شخص كتوم وعندك اسرار كتير. السؤال هو  سر اول مرة بتحكيلنا اياه او معلومة بتعترف فيها لاول مرة.                                                                                      انت لاعب كرة قدم منيح متل ما سمعت منك. طيب لو طلبت منك تشكل منتخب لمنتدى الحصن لكرة القدم. طبعا المنتخب من بنات وشباب.يلا حط التشكيلة تبعتك.                                                                                       شو رايك في المنتدى في الفترة الحالية. يعني اي احلى حاليا ولا زمان.وليش.                                                                                 مواهب كتير ومبدعين كتير من اعضاء ومشرفين وادارة.  اعطيني اقوى الموهوبين والمبدعين في المنتدى في الفترة الحالية.الاسم والموهبة.                                                                                         جنتل... اختار سبعة اعضاء واكتب كلمة او رسالة او رائيك فيهم.طبعا بصراحة.                                                                                وبالنهاية انا اسف جنتل على ازعاجك .

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
> 
> 
> دموع الورد : شخصية غامضة وقصتها حزينة وبتمنى من الله تصير تضحك 
> 
> 
> _


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X  
_جنتل مان_ 
_نعم_ 
_ .يعطيك العافية_
_الله يعافيك_ 

_كالعادة انا ما بحب اسئل حدا على الكرسي.بس اليوم انا رايق وجاي على بالي اسئلك اكم سؤال_ 
_يا اهلا وسهلا_
_ريتك دايما رايق_ 

_ جنتل مان شخص كتوم وعندك اسرار كتير_
_صح_

_. السؤال هو سر اول مرة بتحكيلنا اياه او معلومة بتعترف فيها لاول مرة._
_سر حبي فيك غامض سر حبي ما انكشف_ 
_لو لو حكيته ما صار اسمه سر_


_ انت لاعب كرة قدم منيح متل ما سمعت منك. طيب لو طلبت منك تشكل منتخب لمنتدى الحصن لكرة القدم. طبعا المنتخب من بنات وشباب.يلا حط التشكيلة تبعتك._

_المشكلة ما بعرف حدا بعرف يلعب فتبول حتى اختار_ 
_بس اشوف لعبهم بختار التشكيلة_ 
_بس مؤقتا حتى اشوف :_
_طبعا بدون زعل من الاعضاء لانه راح احط الاعضاء حسب تصوراتي الهم بدون ما يعرف ولا ما يعرف يلعب_ 
_الحارس : حسان_
_الدفاع :_

_غسان ---- عباده ---- ربيع ---- دموع الورد_

_الوسط :_
_جنتل ---- عمار قسايمة -----مها ---- زهرة النرجس_

_الهجوم :_
_معاذ القرعان --- زهرة المطر_ 
__
_طبعا بس اشوف لعبكم بعمل التعديلات الضرورية_ 

_ شو رايك في المنتدى في الفترة الحالية. يعني اي احلى حاليا ولا زمان.وليش._

_نايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم_ 
_وصار ممل جدا_
_لانه الاعضاء بطلت تدخل عليه_



_ مواهب كتير ومبدعين كتير من اعضاء ومشرفين وادارة. اعطيني اقوى الموهوبين والمبدعين في المنتدى في الفترة الحالية.الاسم والموهبة._

_العضو النشيط : هبه  اهلا وسهلا فيها_ 
_العضو المميز : زهرة المطر_ 
_العضو الغائب : جوري_ 
_العضو حاضر غايب : غسان_ 
_العضو الحزين : دموع الورد_


_ جنتل... اختار سبعة اعضاء واكتب كلمة او رسالة او رائيك فيهم.طبعا بصراحة._

_اقراو الردود القديمة وشوفو شو كتبت_
_بدي اظل اعيد فيهن_ 
_معاذ ملحم : صديق في غاية الروعه
احمد الزعبي : انسان مؤدب وحباب
عبادة : شخصية لطيغة جدا 
مها : بنت حكياتها حلوين ( لا تصدقي )
زهرة المطر : بنت لطيفة ومواضيعها جميلة جدا 
دموع الورد : شخصية غامضة وقصتها حزينة وبتمنى من الله تصير تضحك 
غسان : شخصية رائعه لما شفتك من اول نظرة 
ميرفا : بنت اموره ورائعه 
_

_ وبالنهاية انا اسف جنتل على ازعاجك ._


_بالعكس_ 
_مبسوط بأسئلتك الرائعه_
_اهلا وسهلا ربيع_

----------


## ابو العبد

و الله يا جنتل شكلهم انهكوك اسئلة ....

طيب  عندي اكم من سؤال ....
احكلي شو الفرق بين الغيبة و انك تحكي حقيقة الشخص بما انك شايفني بستغيب الناس و انت و انا كنا يوم الخميس عند الخوارزمي نازلين حكي بلي رايحه والي جاية؟؟


و شو الفرق بين التكبر والغرور ؟؟؟


وشو رأيك بـــ  المادح نفسه كذاب ؟؟؟؟ ( انت دايما بتحكيلي انك شخص محبوب و الناس بتحبك ... و شاطر بلعب الكورة ؟؟؟)

و احكيلي شو رأيك بلأسئلة....

----------


## ابو العبد

وعندي سؤال ...

حكيت لميرفا اني اعز صحابك....

وما بتجيب سيرتي بمنتدى الا و انت بتنتقدني مرة متكبر ومرة بستغيب ومرة ابصر شو ... ما شفتك ذكرتني بشغلة منيحة غير اني اعز صاحب الك؟؟؟

و لما يقولو اذكر عضو و اكتب كلمة صريحة عنه ... ماشاء الله عليك ما بتخلي مدح اما ابو العبد بتنشر غسيله ....  شو رأيك ؟؟؟؟


سؤال ثاني عبارة عن طلب ....

من شان الله اكتب شغلة منيحة عني...

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_و الله يا جنتل شكلهم انهكوك اسئلة ...._


_لسا_ 
_بعدني مرتاح_ 
_وبدي كمان_ 

_طيب عندي اكم من سؤال ...._

_تفضل_ 


_احكلي شو الفرق بين الغيبة و انك تحكي حقيقة الشخص بما انك شايفني بستغيب الناس و انت و انا كنا يوم الخميس عند الخوارزمي نازلين حكي بلي رايحه والي جاية؟؟_

_الغيبة تحكي عن واحد بغيابه بشي بيكره_ 
_الحقيقة لا تعتبر غيبة بل مدح_ 

_بعدين احنا ما استغبنا حده_
_بس كنا نشوف مين احلى وحده_

_و شو الفرق بين التكبر والغرور ؟؟؟_

_التكبر انه ما يعجبك شي ودايما بتنتقده_
_الغرور انك معجب بحالك كثير_ 



_وشو رأيك بـــ المادح نفسه كذاب ؟؟؟؟ ( انت دايما بتحكيلي انك شخص محبوب و الناس بتحبك ... و شاطر بلعب الكورة ؟؟؟)_

_يعني افهم انك بدك تحكيلي كذاب_ 

_مادح نفسه كذاب الي ما عنده سيرة غير نفسه_ 
_ودايما بكبر بحالو وبعمل حالو الكل بالكل_ 

_وهذا مادح نفسه كذاب_ 



و احكيلي شو رأيك بلأسئلة....

حلوة 

اهلين ابوا العبد  :SnipeR (30): 
يوم الاحد ما بدنا نقعد عند الخوارزمي _لانه شفنا مين احلى وحده_

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_وعندي سؤال ..._


_ تفضل_ 

_حكيت لميرفا اني اعز صحابك...._

_صحيح_ 

_وما بتجيب سيرتي بمنتدى الا و انت بتنتقدني مرة متكبر ومرة بستغيب ومرة ابصر شو ... ما شفتك ذكرتني بشغلة منيحة غير اني اعز صاحب الك؟؟؟_

_شو بدك احسن من هيك_ 


_بعدين انت طلبت الانتقاد_
_احكيلي اذكر مميزاته بحكي عنك شغله حلوة_

_و لما يقولو اذكر عضو و اكتب كلمة صريحة عنه ... ماشاء الله عليك ما بتخلي مدح اما ابو العبد بتنشر غسيله .... شو رأيك ؟؟؟؟_

_الانتقاد بوجهله انتقادي_ 
_والمدح ما شفتك حدا ذكر اسمك فيه حتى امدحك_


_سؤال ثاني عبارة عن طلب ...._
_الي هو ؟؟؟_ 


من شان الله اكتب شغلة منيحة عني...

تكرم 
صدق غير احكي عنك شغله منيحه عنك

----------


## ابو العبد

اه.. رورو كانت احلى وحده ...

----------


## ابو العبد

طيب انا بدي واحد بس يسألني عنك وانا راح امدحك على طريقتك...

----------


## ابو العبد

وبعدين مش لازم حدا يذكر اسمي عشان تكتب شي منيح عني انت توماتيكي بكتب اسمي ...

----------


## ابو العبد

و بعدين شو يعني بترن علي وانا بكتبلك اسئلة؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو العبد

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_اه.. رورو كانت احلى وحده ..._


 اكيد 
بس بعينك احلى وحده
انا شفت كثير احلى منها  :Db465236ff: 

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_طيب انا بدي واحد بس يسألني عنك وانا راح امدحك على طريقتك..._


 بس يحطوك على كرسي الاعتراف بصير خير 

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_وبعدين مش لازم حدا يذكر اسمي عشان تكتب شي منيح عني انت توماتيكي بكتب اسمي ..._


 حاضر
المرة الجاي تكرم  :SnipeR (62): 

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_و بعدين شو يعني بترن علي وانا بكتبلك اسئلة؟؟؟؟_


 لانه بدي احكي معك جوز كلام

----------


## Tiem

ربما عابر سبيل لا اكثر حتى اتحرى بتلبية طلبك لتكراري لباقة جديدة تفوح عبق عطر تسمو على وجنتا السيد ابو حماد...................
*سؤالي الاول :النسيان نعمة انعمها الخالق على العاقلين منا لتجنب ذكر مصائب عظيمة ذهبت دون رجعة............اي من اهوال مرت بزمنك لا تفضل استذكارها؟
*السؤال الثاني :الخيل معقود بنواصيها الخير...........اول يوم ركبت بها الخيل كيف تصرفت معه وهل احببت قيادة الخيل وتتمنى امتهانها؟
*السؤال الثالث :لكل طفل تمنى العالي عالي من الطموح.........العالي عالي بطموح جنتل في عمر الطفولة؟
*-السؤال الرابع :الزين ما يكمل والكمال لله وحده........الصداقة زين بعينك وبالك فما هو وصف الاقرب للكمال التام للصديق الذي تطمح لصداقته؟
*السؤال الاخير:ردة فعل جنتل على شخص تمنيت التعرف عليه ولكن لم يحالفك الحظ للذي نويت به؟
ابو حماد ............جنتل لامع وستبقى لامعا تسطع مهما ذهبت واستاذنت عنا  لحظة قيامك عن الكرسي التي اظهرت لنا قنديلا باقيا تنير منتدانا متمنيا لك حظا سعيدا يغمرك الفرح وما يغمرني بالسعادة الا ملاقاتك.........
تحياتي ودي واحترامي
تيم

----------


## anoucha

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
> _هاااااي جنتل كيفك قلي
> عندك اصحاب كتير؟
> _
> 
> 
>  هلا انوشه 
> 
> ...


اللهم لا حسد شو بك شايف حالك يا لطييييييف :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Tiem  
_ربما عابر سبيل لا اكثر حتى اتحرى بتلبية طلبك لتكراري لباقة جديدة تفوح عبق عطر تسمو على وجنتا السيد ابوحماد..................._

_اهلا وسهلا اخي تيم_ 


_*سؤالي الاول :النسيان نعمة انعمها الخالق على العاقلين منا لتجنب ذكر مصائب عظيمة ذهبت دون رجعة............اي من اهوال مرت بزمنك لا تفضل استذكارها؟_

_زمن الطفولة_ 
_لاني كنت عايش مرحلة كنت اكرهه نفسي بها_ 
_وتمنيت انني لم اكن موجدا_

_*السؤال الثاني :الخيل معقود بنواصيها الخير...........اول يوم ركبت بها الخيل كيف تصرفت معه وهل احببت قيادة الخيل وتتمنى امتهانها؟_

_ركوب الخيل من اهم امنياتي_ 
_لدرجة انه طلبت يوم زفافي ان يكون على الخيل_

_اول مره ركبت فيها الخيل كنت برحلة وانا عمري 12 سنه_

_بس يومها اكلت رعبة_ 
_الله لا يورجيك اياها_
_بس حاليا انا فارس على الخيل_ 

_*السؤال الثالث :لكل طفل تمنى العالي عالي من الطموح.........العالي عالي بطموح جنتل في عمر الطفولة؟_

_لقد كان حلمي ان اكون دكتور بمستشفى الملك عبدالله المؤسس_ 
_كنت كل ما اروح على اربد وانا صغير اقعد وأتأمل فيه_ 

_*-السؤال الرابع :الزين ما يكمل والكمال لله وحده........الصداقة زين بعينك وبالك فما هو وصف الاقرب للكمال التام للصديق الذي تطمح لصداقته؟_

_ان يكون صادق ومرح معي_ 
_ويكون مؤدب_

_*السؤال الاخير:ردة فعل جنتل على شخص تمنيت التعرف عليه ولكن لم يحالفك الحظ للذي نويت به؟_

_ردة فعلي عادية بما انه ما كانت علاقتي معه متوطده_
_بما انها جديدة تكون ردة فعلي عادية جدا لابعدالحدود ولا اتأثر به_ 

_ابو حماد ............جنتل لامع وستبقى لامعا تسطع مهما ذهبت واستاذنت عنا لحظة قيامك عن الكرسي التي اظهرت لنا قنديلا باقيا تنير منتدانا متمنيا لك حظا سعيدا يغمرك الفرح وما يغمرني بالسعادة الا ملاقاتك........._
_تحياتي ودي واحترامي_

تيم


شكرا لك على الكلام الرائع جدا
والذي عندما اراه احب ان اقراه اكثر من مره من جماله_شكرا لك اخي تيم مرة اخرى_

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_اللهم لا حسد شو بك شايف حالك يا لطييييييف_


 انا مش شايف حالي  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
بس مبسوط

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> "مها: بس ما حدا يعجبها بالمنتدى ما بتعبره


ابصررر

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_ابصررر_ 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اكيد

مش ابصر

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
> _ابصررر_ 
> 
> 
> 
> اكيد
> 
> مش ابصر


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

> 


ومكيفة على حالك :Bl (35):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_ومكيفة على حالك_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
شايف

----------


## ابو العبد

والله يا ابو حماد اسئلتي خلصت ومش عارف اكتب سؤال احرجك فيه ...

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_والله يا ابو حماد اسئلتي خلصت ومش عارف اكتب سؤال احرجك فيه ..._


 الحمد لله انه في عندك اسئلة تحرجني

----------


## ابو العبد

اذا بدك بكتب اسئلة بالعضل ....

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا ما بدي
لانه جسمي كثير بوجعني

وكل عضلة بجهة

----------


## دموع الورد

مرحبا جنتل

جبتلك الباقه الثانيه من الصور

شو بتذكرك الصور التاليه"شخص ,موقف,كلمه,اي اشي" مع التعليق عليها:

----------


## غسان

_يوم الخميس سيتم الاعلان عن ضيفنا الجديد على الكرسي .._ 

_من تبقى لديه اسئله لجنتل مان .. ما زال هناك يومان .._

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_مرحبا جنتل_ 
_اهلا دموع الورد_


_جبتلك الباقه الثانيه من الصور_
_ يا اهلا وسهلا_

_شو بتذكرك الصور التاليه"شخص ,موقف,كلمه,اي اشي" مع التعليق عليها:_


__

_مهما كبرت اتذكر انه في شي اصغر منك_ 




__

_الورده الي عنا بالبيت_ 
_بتذكرني ببنت كنت احبها زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان_ 

__


_بتذكرني بشخص فقدته من زمان_ 


_دايما اصرخ عليه_ 
_وينك_ 

__

_ الحب كالسجن_
_محبوس ما بتقدر تطلع منه_
_ان كبرت بيجيك لشوك والالم_
_وان حاولت تنزل او ترخص_ 
_بتتحاصر وما بتقدر تطلع_

__

_ بتذكرني لما كنت بالعقبة والعب على الشط_


__



_اما كنت صغير كنت اظل اركض ورا الفراشات_
_واحاول اصطادهن_ 




هناك الكثير من يحاول ان يغطيك 
ويحجب عني نورك
ولكن لن ادعهم يفعلون ذلك 
_شكرا دمو ع الورد علىالصور الرائعه_

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_يوم الخميس سيتم الاعلان عن ضيفنا الجديد على الكرسي .. 

من تبقى لديه اسئله لجنتل مان .. ما زال هناك يومان .._


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
بسرعه خلصت فترتي

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
> مرحبا جنتل 
> اهلا دموع الورد
> 
> 
> جبتلك الباقه الثانيه من الصور
> ...


  اجاباتك رائعه جنتل..وسريعه

يسلموا على الرد

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_اجاباتك رائعه جنتل..وسريعه

يسلموا على الرد
_


 شكرا
يعني اخليها لبكرا
ما بصير

لا تؤجل عمل اليوم الى الغد

----------


## احمد العزايزة

مرحبا كيفك محمد 
بدي اسألك كم سؤال
1: من افضل مدرس درسك مواد محاسبة بالكلية؟
2: بما انا على ابواب الكلاسيكو كم تتوقع النتيجة وليش؟
3: ايش اصعب كلاسيكو في حياتك وليش؟
4: ايش احلى كلاسيكو في حياتك وليش؟

خلص بيكفي واكيييييد رح شوفك لاني رح اخد دوره الاسبوع الجاي عندكم بالكلية

----------


## روان

اجابات مميزه جنتل مان :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد العزايزة  
_مرحبا كيفك محمد_ 

_اهلا احمد_


_بدي اسألك كم سؤال_

_تفضل_ 

_1: من افضل مدرس درسك مواد محاسبة بالكلية؟_

_افضل مدرس كان الاستاذ زاهي الله يسهل امره_ 

_2: بما انا على ابواب الكلاسيكو كم تتوقع النتيجة وليش؟_

_بتوقع فوز الريال_
_لانه برشلونه مرهق للغاية_
_وما راح يلعب كويس_
_وراح يكون تفكيرة مشغول بمباراة الاياب_ 
_وراح يحاول انه يبعد لاعبيه عن الاصابات قدر الامكان_ 

_3: ايش اصعب كلاسيكو في حياتك وليش؟_

_مش متذكر_ 

_4: ايش احلى كلاسيكو في حياتك وليش؟_

_مش متذكر_ 


خلص بيكفي واكيييييد رح شوفك لاني رح اخد دوره الاسبوع الجاي عندكم بالكلية

ياى اهلا وسهلا 
بتنور الكلية

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة روان  
_اجابات مميزه جنتل مان_


 شكرا روان 
هذا من زوقك الجميل

----------


## غسان

_الله يعطيك العافيه جنتل مان .. اجابات جميله .. استمتعنا بوجودك على الكرسي .._

----------

